# UV Sterilizer



## 2ManyHobbies (Sep 11, 2007)

What is the best way to install a UV sterilizer? I have a 36 W AquaMedic Helix Max and don't know where to put it or even how to orient it. I assume you put it on the outflow of the Eheim 2075. From there, do you put it at the same level as the output of the canister, lay it on the ground, or elevate it? I am concerned about the large volume of water creating back pressure on the canister filter. Anyone have some pictures to share for best practice? I am getting some green water and want to clean it up. Thanks!


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

It goes on the output, preferably above the canister filter if there is room. You can mount it horizontally.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Are things turning around now?


----------



## 2ManyHobbies (Sep 11, 2007)

AaronT said:


> Are things turning around now?


Most certainly, thanks for asking. I did plumb in my UV sterilizer on the output of the CO2 reactor, a few water changes and all is good. I also took a major look at my fertilizer dosing. Turns out that the green water coincided with someone taking care of my tanks while I was out of town. It also did not help that I was majorly under dosing my macros. I am taking a close look at EI- for some reason my phosphates are always high compared to my nitrates when using EI. Still scratching my head on that one. At least I don't have green water!


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

I run my 36w UV right after my Eheim 2028 and before my Hydor heater and my Eheim needle wheel CO2 pump. This way there are no CO2 bubbles in my UV.


----------



## B76 (May 17, 2011)

not to sound dumb. been in this hobby for a while but never used a UV sterilizer or needed one? what exactly does it do? appreciate the info.


----------



## B76 (May 17, 2011)

Awesome.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

B76 said:


> Awesome.


No need for sarcasm. A quick search of the forums could have easily found this information too.

A UV sterilizer kills free floating algae (green water) and bacteria (useful for ick remediation and control). If used full-time it keeps the water super clear.


----------



## B76 (May 17, 2011)

AaronT said:


> No need for sarcasm. A quick search of the forums could have easily found this information too.
> 
> A UV sterilizer kills free floating algae (green water) and bacteria (useful for ick remediation and control). If used full-time it keeps the water super clear.


O ya sorting through hundreds of threads sounds amazing!

I really appreciate your response and feel overwhelmed by joy with this wealth of knowledge.

On a serious note thanks alot. I appreciate it. Green water sounds terrible SERIOUSLY. Would it be fair to Say it would be smart to use a sterilizer for an established tank with a possible disease outbreak? Thanks again.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

B76 said:


> O ya sorting through hundreds of threads sounds amazing!
> 
> I really appreciate your response and feel overwhelmed by joy with this wealth of knowledge.
> 
> On a serious note thanks alot. I appreciate it. Green water sounds terrible SERIOUSLY. Would it be fair to Say it would be smart to use a sterilizer for an established tank with a possible disease outbreak? Thanks again.


Not sorting, searching. Also a quick google search has lots of links to places selling them with descriptions of what they do.

Anyhow, yes they are safe to use in an established tank to help with a disease outbreak. Depending on the disease it may only work as a preventative measure as the disease needs to have a free floating stage such as ick.


----------



## 2ManyHobbies (Sep 11, 2007)

So I have been using the UV sterilizer for a few weeks not and have noticed that my water has a white tinge to it. Am I killing some other bacteria? I have noticed that if I leave it off for 24 hours or so the white tinge goes away. Any thoughts? I replaced the bulb recently so it should be working correctly.


----------



## B76 (May 17, 2011)

AaronT said:


> Not sorting, searching. Also a quick google search has lots of links to places selling them with descriptions of what they do.
> 
> Anyhow, yes they are safe to use in an established tank to help with a disease outbreak. Depending on the disease it may only work as a preventative measure as the disease needs to have a free floating stage such as ick.


Ur single handedly the reason why people hate forums. I was just trying to get feed back. On ways of implementing a uv sterilizer in an established system. Along with the basic function. And why I have never had green water or needed to use one. And actually there's no reason for u to correct me. SORTING is exactly the word I was looking for an used it correctly. If u search anything in the forum search bar. All kinds of threads pop up thus scanning thousands of hits CAN BE A HASSLE. again thank you for being so very clear on the basic function of the uv sterilizers. And now maybe u can help the thread owner out. Or should he just use google to understand his waters whit tint? Possibly even search previous threads? Happy memorial day weekend.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I'm not sure about the white tint to the water. It is possible it is killing a lot of bacteria, but there should be plenty of good bacteria in the filter and substrate to counteract that. I actually turned mine off lately because it was too over sized for my size tank and was breaking down the magnesium I was trying to dose.

It's been discussed for ages that UV sterilizers have the potential to precipitate ions (i.e. nutrients) out of the water column. It's very possible that is happening to any fertilizers you add. If the green water is gone it's probably best to turn it off for now.


----------



## B76 (May 17, 2011)

Lmao dish what out. I'm not made or angry. Or slamming my keyboard as I type this wonderful message. But honestly for the sake of this forum and it's members. Geeeee willllllikers u won! This is a joke.

Aaron your Change in tone is astonishing. I believe I asked nicely and I'm sorry that u felt the need to correct me for useing sarcasm. I sure learned my lesson . 

Anyways I'm glad that we are getting to the bottom of the threads issue. And on the other hand with your wealth of uv knowledge I am smarter on the subject now than before. Thanks.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

B76 said:


> Ur single handedly the reason why people hate forums. I was just trying to get feed back. On ways of implementing a uv sterilizer in an established system. Along with the basic function. And why I have never had green water or needed to use one. And actually there's no reason for u to correct me. SORTING is exactly the word I was looking for an used it correctly. If u search anything in the forum search bar. All kinds of threads pop up thus scanning thousands of hits CAN BE A HASSLE. again thank you for being so very clear on the basic function of the uv sterilizers. And now maybe u can help the thread owner out. Or should he just use google to understand his waters whit tint? Possibly even search previous threads? Happy memorial day weekend.


I'm sorry you feel that way. Most people really like me. I'm happy to answer any question you have. Just ask me nicely please. That's all I was asking.


----------



## B76 (May 17, 2011)

Lol nicely? How did u derive any emotion from my first post? This is hilarious. I REALLY LIKE U. And uv sterilizers I also love


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

B76 said:


> Lol nicely? How did u derive any emotion from my first post? This is hilarious. I REALLY LIKE U. And uv sterilizers I also love


I think you've made your point. Please let's move on with the original discussion. I'm available via PM if you feel the need to discuss your personal issues. I tried to PM you, but your box is full.


----------



## B76 (May 17, 2011)

I'm Way way gone. Light years beyond this convo. And no sorting was necessary. I'm such a happy camper. Feel free to pm I recently emptied my box  mmmmmm


----------

